# Food (Flowers safe to eat?)



## froggy (May 6, 2012)

Hiya guys got any ideas on Daisy's ? Safe or not


----------



## Madkins007 (May 6, 2012)

*RE: Food*

In general, daisys are safe, but most flowering bulbs are risky, but I am not a plant person.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 6, 2012)

livingstone daisy is fine but i dont kno about tulips


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 6, 2012)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=main&catID=361


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 6, 2012)

MikeCow1 said:


> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=main&catID=361



I'm not sure I buy everything The Tortoise Table says. For example, it puts poppies in the category of "Do not feed," but Russian tortoises are known to eat poppies in the wild.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2012)

Some daisies are edible and some are not. You'll have to tell us what variety you're asking about. For instance, Gazania is a daisy-like flower, and it is edible. Chrysanthemums that look like daisies are toxic. Gerbera daisies are edible. Transvaal daisies are edible. We'll need to know which kind.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 6, 2012)

certain poppies are edible so that ive heard in several plant sites for torts. ive seen several sites and actually started compiling a list for myself for my tort to make the widest variety i can. however if we could see a picture of the daisy your speaking of or if you know the scientific name for it you could look it up to see. ive had to do that many times to prevent my tort from eating toxic plants


----------

